# Wheel Brush



## m29 (May 29, 2012)

What do you think about Meguiars Ultra Safe Wheel Spoke Brush ? I've read that the EZ brush is the best but i'm looking for a cheaper solution. Is the difference between this two products that much ?
Cheers


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Had my ez a couple of years now absolutely fantastic brush never let me Dow. And still looks as good as new cant comment on the keys as never had one


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I was a sheep and followed the crowed and opted for a EZ wheel brush and admit its the mutts!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

m29 said:


> What do you think about Meguiars Ultra Safe Wheel Spoke Brush ? I've read that the EZ brush is the best but i'm looking for a cheaper solution. Is the difference between this two products that much ?
> Cheers


the Megs brush is crap. Buy the EZ brush! :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just get the EZ or you will regret it mate.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Spanner in the works - wheel woolies - bear in mind i have had my set for nearly 2/3 years so the cost bears out of the time


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Vikan soft wheel brush for the win!


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

For weekly cleans on the wheel face I find the sash style brush works great and a scrubbing brush for the tyres. The sash brushes are only a couple of quid each and work much better than the cheaper wheel brushes. I do quite fancy the EZ for deeper cleans though:thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I was very sceptical about paying the ~£20 for an EZ wheel brush but once I got one I can see why everyone rates them.
They are brilliant and well worth the money, especially if you have a decent set of wheels that are new or have been cleaned and sealed properly.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The Megs is pants.

Still need to get a EZ detail brush but i want it cheaper...:lol: Dont we all or even for Nowt....:lol::wall:

I have the Vikan Long Reach the short tapered one also.

The Wheel Woolies also.

I find myself not reaching for the Wheel Woolies at all... 

I have been reaching for the Valet Pro one the most well always of late.

Everyone should have a long wheel brush for doing the wheel backs it does make a great difference rather than clean wheel face and a dirty rear...:lol:

A good point also about cleaning the wheel backs you can get fair warning of a failing seal as you will find the grease on the wheel backs...:thumb:


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm a cheapskate and use the Meg's one :thumb:

Can't find anything wrong with it - what's so much better about the EZ one?

BTW I have multispokes on my car which are a pain but the Megs brush has made it a lot easier.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

The Megs Wheel Brush as already said are rubbish as are the same brushes by different brands like JML, Silverline etc. They go flat very quickly and the rubber tip quickly falls off and leaves a sharp twisted metal end that will damage your wheel finish. EZ brushes are very good but they are a bit weak where the hndles turns into the metal shaft and I have heard on here that the Daytona Brush eliminates this problem. Vikan Brushes are very good with perfect build quality and come in various styles. Wheel Woolies are lovely and can tackle every task on the wheel due to there different styles of length and thickness but are pricey. Out of all the brushes the Wheel Woolies are the best but as a mid range the EZ is the best but there are 2 sizes available and if you buy the 2 sizes you are then into Wheel Woolie money. I have tried all the bruses except the Daytona so this one is just hear say, the choice is yours.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Meg brush is pure crap! Does nothing but spay you with dirty water as you pull it back through the wheel spokes!!

Wheel woolies for me too. They ain't cheap but are superb, no chance of scratching the wheels or getting any spray from them, excellent bit of kit.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> the Megs brush is crap. Buy the EZ brush! :thumb:


I agree I have the mini ez one it's about £11
Well worth it still gets to the back of the barrels on my Audi 18s


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

james_death said:


> The Megs is pants.
> 
> Still need to get a EZ detail brush but i want it cheaper...:lol: Dont we all or even for Nowt....:lol::wall:
> 
> ...


+1 this.

Buy cheap by 1000 times. Ive gon through so many of those megs ones. They are great but they just snap. The EZ one is the way to go and woolies for more gentle clean.
:thumb:


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have had an ez brush for a couple of years now and its a superb brush. just ordered a set of wheel woolies can't wait to use them.

I had a megs brush they are pants

If you take good care of your ez brush it will last years.


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh dear. I'll just wait for my end to drop off then . . .


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

They really keep their shape no matter what you do to them. Used mine loads of times and it still looks new. (Wolfs Decon)


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Bezste said:


> Oh dear. I'll just wait for my end to drop off then . . .


Ha, are we still talking about brushes?!  Sorry, couldn't help it!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Little off subject but what do you guys suggest for a tyre scrubber please?


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

VenomUK said:


> Little off subject but what do you guys suggest for a tyre scrubber please?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WOOLBRO-H...are_Cleaning&hash=item19c0ecdde0#ht_500wt_923


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> The Megs Wheel Brush as already said are rubbish as are the same brushes by different brands like JML, Silverline etc. They go flat very quickly and the rubber tip quickly falls off and leaves a sharp twisted metal end that will damage your wheel finish. *EZ brushes are very good but they are a bit weak where the hndles turns into the metal shaft and I have heard on here that the Daytona Brush eliminates this problem.* Vikan Brushes are very good with perfect build quality and come in various styles. Wheel Woolies are lovely and can tackle every task on the wheel due to there different styles of length and thickness but are pricey. Out of all the brushes the Wheel Woolies are the best but as a mid range the EZ is the best but there are 2 sizes available and if you buy the 2 sizes you are then into Wheel Woolie money. I have tried all the bruses except the Daytona so this one is just hear say, the choice is yours.


EZ and Daytona are the same now. :thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Tips said:


> Vikan soft wheel brush for the win!


Got the same very good brush all though some of the black rubber is coming of the metal will get a EZ next


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I have had the megs and that gray rubber thing on the end comes of 

BUY CHEAP BUY TWICE i say


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WOOLBRO-H...are_Cleaning&hash=item19c0ecdde0#ht_500wt_923


Thanks :thumb:


-Raven- said:


> EZ and Daytona are the same now. :thumb:


I got EZ/Daytona, very happy with it and does a great job.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

My ez is around 6 months old, I never bend it round wheels and generally work in a straight forward motion and turning it slightly to brush past the back of the spokes. It is rinsed after every use and dryed but tonight it snapped pretty suddenly without warning (snapped at the handle) I'm pretty gutted as I love the brush, by far the best brush I've ever owned just fell a bit let down with the durability I got from it.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I wouldn't change from wheel woolies now tbh..

I've had the megs one, the silverline one (pretty similar) the end came off the megs one, and the silverline one rusted where the brush meets handle as theres a little bare metal on show right at handle.. and the handle just snapped off one day :lol

had the big ez, the chem guys "Gerbil" and a few cheap alternatives(foam brushes, microfibre ect) 

and the mixture of wheel woolies(backs of wheels, tight spokes and arches) and a swissvax wheel brush(faces/tyres/round the wheel bolts ect) is perfection


----------



## m29 (May 29, 2012)

What do you think about Vikan Wheel Rim Cleaning Brush Soft ?


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

May I ask, those guys who love their brush but it's handles' broken, can you not repair it ? If the business end is fine can you not fashion a new handle ?
- sorry if I come across as a tight a*** -


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

I sent eZDETAIL an email telling them of how mine broke and they said theyre sending me out a new one free of charge :thumb:


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

walker1967 said:


> I sent eZDETAIL an email telling them of how mine broke and they said theyre sending me out a new one free of charge :thumb:


ive just done the same with meguiars,ive been offered a refund or replacement,so if yours has broke or fell to bits get complaining.........


----------

